# Touching Up Spots On Outback



## Fletch (May 16, 2008)

Hello fellow outbackers,
Here is a qucik question that maybe some of you have already have had the pleasure (or mispleasure) of doing. I have a few spots on the slide out of my 26rs (bed section / mainly the metal frame that surronds the slideout end) that has been worn down to bear metal from the locking bars. What did you use to touch up those spots? Also the screws that hold the latching device have rusted and I want to either replace or rustoleum them so the rust doesn't start runnning down the camper side. I prefer to replace if possibe. I jsut washed and waxed it today after getting it out of storage. Atleast I did it the smart way and worked from the roof down. Used the cleaning solution recommended by one of the posters here called Awsome ( from the dollar store $3 for a gallon). It worked like the title said awsome. Any advice would be great. I just want to make sure that I don't do anything that may end up me having to take it to an RV service center for them to fix up.
Fletch


----------

